# Cam Lean on Bear Lights Out



## Relentless (Jul 20, 2007)

Gotta 70# LEFT HANDED Fred Bear Lights Out of my buddies...

The cam is leaning right, and I've take some twists out of the cable...put some twists in each side of the yoke...tried eveything to get rid of this lean and can't get it...anybody got any resolutions??

I thought it was the draw module, because Bears in the past had a ambidextrious (SP?) modules, but on there new model bows the modules are RH or LH specific. I initially thought it was that there was a RH module, but switching to a LH module didn't do it either....

The bow will tune great (paper walkback and broadhead) but it's eating up the serving on the cable when it role through the module during the draw cycle....bear has already sent me two strings and cables...


----------



## candless (Apr 27, 2006)

The only thing that comes to mind is to serve your yoke just under the "Y," if it isn't.
Take a look at the following thread on lower cam serving wear....my Ice does the same thing...I just wax the heck out of it.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=746086&highlight=bear+lights


----------



## Relentless (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks guys...I'll be 100% honest with you it is a great shooting bow for the money, but every single BEAR i get come in has cam lean....a lot of them it doesn't make a difference, but a lot of them eat cables like it's their job


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

hey i think i might know why you are getting some of the cam lean try taking your strings off you cable slide and see what happens because with me bowtech the cable slide gives my cam a little bit of lean causing the serving to wear minimal though


----------



## fairfield (Jul 16, 2008)

*good luck with your lights out*

my lights out has eaten up 3 factory cables and 1 custom. I sent it to bear and they claimed they fixed it but after 100 shots same problem.here I am 2 weeks before archery season and no bow.good luck with yours, i've given up on mine, i'm shopping the at classifieds now!


----------



## Relentless (Jul 20, 2007)

I've come to a conclusion Bears module system is less than stellar. The Module is where the issue is. They just can't make it right.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

I recently had a new Bear bow in the shop because it had extreme cam lean -- turns out they use cheap plastic axle bearings in the cam - one had blown out and of course the strings came off the cam track if you tried to draw it !! 

Hard to believe anyone would use such rubbish material for axle bearings !!!!


----------



## jnwaco (Aug 1, 2007)

My Bear Truth had it, too, and went through two sets of cables before I bought an XForce. I had a couple hundred shots in on the first cable set and it had eaten through the serving and was starting on the cables themselves. When I was about 100 shots into the second set of cables and the serving broke, I bought a new bow. One time sending it back to Bear was too much. 6 weeks to change out cables. Screw it, it's not worth the frustration.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*string wear*

Had the same problem on my Instinct. Check to make sure the module is lined up perfectly with the cam track. I had to shim mine ever so slightly. Also took a file and smoothed of the inside edge where the module and cam meet. No problems after that.


----------



## D BoneCollector (Jul 11, 2010)

*Fred Bear Lights Out ( LEAN )*

So after reading all these I guess mine is no different, I also bought the F.B.L.O. and have noticed the lean to the right of the bottom cam, starting to eat at my serving....I guess I should hold onto my Diamond Nitrous jus in-case...funny thing is I also contact FRED BEAR customer service and they told me it was not uncommon to have the lean BUT if I noticed string wear to send it in ...and from reading posts I see that does not correct the problem either .....


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

I dont think i have any cam lean On my 07 Bear element.But its does wear the serving where it rolls over the mod.I contacted Bear an they blew me off..Said its normal .Posted on AT got the same response..an Myshop agreed..I just have it reservered from time to time..Did it on the junk stock strings an after market ones aswell..Not that big of a deal to me


----------



## denner37 (Jul 26, 2010)

Very simple solution. All you need to do is tie about an inch or so of serving where your module is doing the damage. Replace with new serving as needed to protect your cable.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

my attack isnt having any problems but i have seen a few come in the shop with wear..some people waxed the area and it slowed the wear down but we used .0015serving and did the area of wear and it has protected it well..a bit of string maintenance will prolong wear on anybow..as for some cam lean..if twisting up the cable doesnt help its not too expensive to upgrade the bearings, in some cases you may even gain some speed with a quality bearing


----------



## denner37 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mike, I have read you are never supposed to wax your serving, but that may be wrong. My lights out is a real shooter, however, I was having a problem with the factory cable being chewed up, but in all honesty, I shot the heck out of it until it almost completely chewed through the cable and likewise I cracked a limb. Bear customer service is second to none, they replaced my limbs asap. I replaced the string with Winners Choice and the WC is holding up much better, but as soon as I was seeing damage to the high dollar cable I just proceeded to rap about 2 inches of serving in the area of damage and I've been good to go ever since. P.S how is that new attack?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

I know of people waxing the serving lightly...i have done it and nothing negative has happened...the attack is a work in progress, much different then what im used to , but I am shooting well with it


----------

